# Cable iPod Honda



## dem1980 (20 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

je me suis aussi fait offrir un adaptateur ipod à l'achat de ma civic.
J'ai pu lors d'un voyage aux us, m'offrir un petit ipod touch.
J'ai la voiture depuis 1 an et l'ipod depuis un peu plus.
Au départ tout marchait bien, j'ai donc crée les fameuses listes de lecture HONDA1, HONDA2, etc permettant d'émuler dans le chargeur de cd, le CD1, CD2,...
Ceci est ma grosse déception du système d'ailleurs, j'espérais vraiment avoir un fonctionnement "normal" c'est à dire pouvoir me balader dans les artistes, les albums, etc, ou pouvoir afficher le nom de la chanson en cours ou l'artiste, mais pas dispo non plus. M'enfin j'ai programmé mes listes de lecture de façon intelligente afin d'avoir une Honda1Récents, Honda2Dance, etc automatiquement synchroniser avec ma base de musique dans le pc.
Ca marchait très bien.
Récemment j'ai remis l'ipod dans la voiture et ca ne marche plus. Mon ipod touch est en dernière version (2.1 il me semble) et itunes aussi (8.0.1 avec genius). 
A présent, quand je veux mettre la liste de lecture 1 (je n'ai rien changé de mes listes de lecture depuis le départ), l'écran affiche "CDC EJECT" comme si il n'arrivait pas à lire la liste de lecture ou le cd virtuel. Le seul "cd" qui fonctionne c'est le cd 8, c'est à dire celui qui permet de tout lire sur l'ipod, sans sélection.
J'ai alors supprimé mes listes de lecture depuis itunes, je les ai refaites simplement, plus en liste intelligente mais en liste "manuelle", en mettant juste Honda1 comme nom par exemple (pour que les listes de lecture soient reconnue elles doivent commencer par Honda puis un chiffre), mais cela ne change rien...
Avez-vous aussi eu des soucis avec votre adaptateur ipod honda ? Ou suis-je le seul ?


----------



## dem1980 (21 Novembre 2008)

Apparemment le soucis vient de la version 2.1 de l'ipod.
Je suis repassé à la version 2.0.2 avec le même itunes (8.0.1) et l'ipod est bien fonctionnel sur la voiture.
Si je suis motivé, j'essayerai d'installer la version 2.2 pour voir si elle corrige ce méchant bug pour moi mais apparemment moi seulement...


----------



## OlivierTassi (21 Novembre 2008)

Ton cas m'intéresse car je voulais justement m'acheter, entre autre, une Honda (Accord); et j'ai vu qu'ils ont prévu un câble pour iPod grâce auquel on peut télécommander la bête via la télécommande au volant. Je trouvais ça intéressant, mais si à chaque version d'iPod il faut reprogrammer le véhicule, forcément, ça ne devient plus tout à fait un argument d'achat...


----------



## Krz (28 Février 2009)

hello,

bah moi j'ai un autre problème:

j'ai honda civic sport navi depuis fin 2007, j'ai fait installer le cable ipod dans ma honda la semaine dernière. la première fois que j'ai branché mon ipodtouch dans la voiture (et devant le constructeur) nickel, ça marché. les 2 jours suivant également mais par la suite, je branche l ipod, je démarrage la tuture, mon autoradio affiche le disc virtuel 9 et écrit "error", je débranche et rebranche, rien ne change.. apres avoir couper le moteur, redémarrer, débrancher, rebrancher l'ipod, et ça plusieurs fois, il marche.... mais je doute que ce soit ma manipulation qui cause soucit :x

avez vous une idée ? 

merci bien everyone


----------



## dem1980 (28 Février 2009)

Tu as une erreur même sur le disque 9 ?
Tu peux éventuellement tenter de réinstaller/restaurer l'ipod. Pour moi cela avait résolu le soucis.


----------



## Krz (1 Mars 2009)

Oui,j ai une erreur sur le 9.. Réinstaller? Faire format en gros ?je vais voir ça. Hier encore ça me l a refait. Je vais tenter ta méthode si ça marche pas,go chez honda demain...
Merci encore et bon week-end


----------



## Krz (2 Mars 2009)

bon bah apres réinit de lipod, tjs le même problême... un peu dégouté d'avoir payer si cher pour que ça marche apres 5 coups de clé....


----------



## dem1980 (2 Mars 2009)

ah désolé...


----------

